# Viper Remote Starter lights come on after shut off



## rickjohn2 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a Hyundai Santa Fe with a Viper Remote Starter. When I turn off the ignition and open the door, the lights turn off the way they are supposed to, but when I come back to the car later, I find the lights have come back on. Also, while I am driving, the dash lights and the taillights go off and on.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like there is a relay on the remote starter unit that is tripping off the lights. What year santa fe is it?


----------



## rickjohn2 (Dec 13, 2010)

It's a 2003. My mechanic says he's 99% sure that it's the Remote Starter, and the starter dealer thinks it's a problem in the car.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

rickjohn2 said:


> It's a 2003. My mechanic says he's 99% sure that it's the Remote Starter, and the starter dealer thinks it's a problem in the car.


 Simple, disconnect the starter see if this continues or not.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

here are the two parking light possibilities:

PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) WHITE (-) @ HEADLIGHT SWITCH 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) GREEN/ORANGE (+) FUSE BOX 15 PIN PLUG

You can see if there is anything attached to those wires, if so, then unplug it and see if that solves the problem. Some remote starter units leave the lights on for a few seconds (30-45 seconds) and if there is no activity, it will shut the lights off.


----------

